# In Praise of 'N'!



## rogerfarnworth (Mar 28, 2018)

This is a bid to claim that the best scale is 2mm and the best gauge is 'N'!! What is not to like in N gauge?

I guess that some may disagree?

http://rogerfarnworth.com/2019/05/24/n-gauge-railway-modelling


----------



## Murv2 (Nov 5, 2017)

rogerfarnworth said:


> This is a bid to claim that the best scale is 2mm and the best gauge is 'N'!! What is not to like in N gauge?
> 
> I guess that some may disagree?
> 
> http://rogerfarnworth.com/2019/05/24/n-gauge-railway-modelling


When you get older and your sight goes dim, the bigger the better.


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

I will disagree - not with "N" but with the idea that there is a best scale.

I had N for years and years and loved it - still do. That was back during the years when I had kids at home and the house was crowded - you can get a whole world on a 5 by 9 layout with N gauge, and the locos and all aren't as expensive as in other scales.

But once the kids were gone, the college expenses were gone, (and my eyes and fingers were gone and I know longer liked working on/with tiny things) I switched to O-Gauge, and love it like nothing else. Yet it isn't for everyone either. 

There is no best gauge. It depends on the person and his situation. But like I said, N is a very cool gauge. I still have some of my favorite stuff, 15 years now since . . .


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

The scenery, structures, locomotives, and rolling stock are now all too small for me to be fiddling with.

I had a brief encounter with N when I was a kid shortly after starting in HO, but it never got past the oval-on-plywood stage before I found it was not big enough for me.

I'm very satisfied with the level of detail, cost, selections, and presentation size of HO and will be with that scale for a long time to come.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

rogerfarnworth said:


> This is a bid to claim that the best scale is 2mm and the best gauge is 'N'!!


Well, I'm afraid your bid failed....there is no "best" scale, not in this hobby.....that's what's so appealing about model trains; there's a favorite, not best, scale for everyone....

I like all scales, but most of my energy, and budget, goes to H.O. scale....


----------



## mackerel (Oct 9, 2018)

I think we can all agree, though, that model trains is the BEST HOBBY!


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

mackerel said:


> I think we can all agree, though, that model trains is the BEST HOBBY!


Amen, brother!

As far as one scale being superior to another: :smilie_daumenneg::smilie_daumenneg:

It's a matter of preference and the limitations of one's situation.


----------



## Oldnewchoo (Aug 31, 2018)

Yep. I have n, ho, s and o and like 'em all the best...


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

And then there is G, the red-headed stepchild of model railroading. No standard couplers, each manufacturer uses a different coupler. More importantly there is no standard ratio like 1:87. There is 1:20, 1:22, 1:24, 1:29 and 1:32. The only consistent thing is the guage of the rails. I would agree there is no best scale, except G.


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

Gotta say there's something about an "N" scale train under a 10Ft. Christmas Tree...:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh: But really after watching Godzilla..."N" scale really works!:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2019)

N scale was best for me for about 10 years. I was able to have a good running, nice and satisfying layout in the space available.  Then my hands started to shake and my eyesight deteriorated and working on N became either extremely difficult or impossible.  N was no longer best for me, so I went back to my beginnings in the hobby and switched to O gauge. Now O is best for me. 

P.S. I still like N a lot, I just can't work with it.


----------



## mauka (Jul 15, 2013)

I have collected a fair amount of N Scale, enough for a complete layout. But my first train set was Lionel O27 (thanks Dad!), and I still prefer the satisfying heft of O Gauge Die-Cast.

What I like about “N”, and why I still purchase a few items every year, is the ability to run long passenger trains in small spaces. I only have “N” passenger rolling stock, no freight. Another reason is we had a great vacation in Japan, used a rail pass for all our travels, and really enjoyed riding the “Shinkensen”.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Please don't misinterpret what is being said, here.

No one is saying that N is an inferior scale, or that it isn't right for many. It is, and it's small size makes for a lot of possibilities in a small space.

The objection is to one scale being superior to the others.


----------



## GNfan (Jun 3, 2016)

I take it that by "the best scale is 2mm" the OP means 2mm to the foot. 1:148 "British N scale" is actually 2.059 mm to the foot. At 1:160, "American N" is 1.905 mm to the foot. I also take it that by "the best gauge is 'N'" he means nine mm rail center to rail center; which is common to both. Comparing British N to American N is like comparing OO to HO.


----------



## annmarie (Apr 18, 2019)

Hello, I find the interest in model railroading simply honorable. I inherited my fathers' N gauge collection, and know nothing about it. Girls, at that time, were not supposed to be interested, so father never shared his love. We were a military family, traveling quite a lot. He had set up his collection as a coffee table sort of place, with a removable lid. We lived on base in Heidelberg Germany at the time. I have sorted through and made sure all cars were in their original boxes, straight track packed securely, turn tracks and curves separated. I have buildings, 2 kits still in boxes of buildings and parts. Most of the cars were purchased during the mid to late 60's. Long story short, I would like to know if there is anyone who could help me find a new home for his collection, as I have not the space, knowledge or finances to do my father proud of his hobby. P.S. He raised 5 daughters who were not allowed to touch his treasures. Sorry for being so long winded. Thanks.


----------



## mauka (Jul 15, 2013)

Aloha, sorry for your loss and I thank your father and family for their service. 

My best advice is to take clear well lit closeup photos of each item, or grouping of similar items. Smartphone quality photos should be fine. 

That would be the start to having the collection valued either by a professional auction service or to sell yourself on private forums such as this one, or public auction sites like eBay.

Best of luck - Alan


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

annmarie said:


> Hello, I find the interest in model railroading simply honorable. I inherited my fathers' N gauge collection, and know nothing about it. Girls, at that time, were not supposed to be interested, so father never shared his love. We were a military family, traveling quite a lot. He had set up his collection as a coffee table sort of place, with a removable lid. We lived on base in Heidelberg Germany at the time. I have sorted through and made sure all cars were in their original boxes, straight track packed securely, turn tracks and curves separated. I have buildings, 2 kits still in boxes of buildings and parts. Most of the cars were purchased during the mid to late 60's. Long story short, I would like to know if there is anyone who could help me find a new home for his collection, as I have not the space, knowledge or finances to do my father proud of his hobby. P.S. He raised 5 daughters who were not allowed to touch his treasures. Sorry for being so long winded. Thanks.


It really depends on how much time and effort you are willing to put in, and whether your goal is to see how much money you can get (be forewarned -- it won't be anywhere near what your father likely valued them at) or just to avoid sending them to a landfill.

The easiest thing to do is simply contact an auction house or consignment dealer and let them dispose of it for you. Very little effort needed, but you won't get top dollar and will pay a fair bit in fees / commissions. 

With a little more effort, you can find a club or non-profit organization that may want them. You can claim a tax deduction for a charitable donation if it's a non-profit, but you won't get any money from it, although this is probably the best way to find them a good home.

The last way is to do the research, find out what you have and what it typically sells for, then sell it on e-Bay (or similar), either as individual pieces or small lots. You will get the most money for it this way, but the effort involved may not be worth it for you.


----------



## rogerfarnworth (Mar 28, 2018)

I have really enjoyed the responses. A love for a hobby is so important!


----------



## annmarie (Apr 18, 2019)

Thank you for your sage advise, I will try multiple avenues and hope the entire collection finds the proper home.


----------



## annmarie (Apr 18, 2019)

Aloha, and thank you for giving me a starting place. Thank you for honoring my fathers' service as well. He served in the Army for 30 years, starting at the end of WW ll , Laos, Korea, and Viet Nam. I want to continue to honor him by making sure his cherished collection and hobby goes to a good home.


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

annmarie said:


> Thank you for your sage advise, I will try multiple avenues and hope the entire collection finds the proper home.


There is a company called TRAINZ.com that I used. You send them a list of what you have and they will get back to you with a price that includes them paying the shipping. You will probably do better financially with the previous responses but this is a very easy solution.


----------



## annmarie (Apr 18, 2019)

Gramps, thank you for your information. I will check into it and get a list together for them. Would it be advisable to measure the straight, curved and turn track sections?


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

I would think the more information you can give them would be helpful. I just want to add it may not be the quickest process but it's not much work on your part. Good luck.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

rogerfarnworth said:


> I have really enjoyed the responses. A love for a hobby is so important!


Every time I want to go back to Germany I just visit my train room and start 'em up.


----------



## annmarie (Apr 18, 2019)

Thanks again Gramps, I am going to get it all together and measure, photograph and list what I have. You folks have been most kind and generous with your advice. Have a great day.


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

I didn't photograph any of my stuff but that sounds like a better way to go. I'm somewhat of a dinosaur. I would be curious if down the road you could post what you thought of the process. 

Disclaimer: I am not in any way affiliated with Trainz.com, it just worked best for me.


----------



## annmarie (Apr 18, 2019)

I would be happy to share any knowledge of how it works, as I haven't a real clue other than, get the camera, set out stuff in groups or whatever, then figure how to download them to where ever I can capture to post where ever. Lol, but I am determined. Just not sure how long before anything gets posted. Will keep you posted.


----------



## mauka (Jul 15, 2013)

Aloha - once you take your photos, the instructions for uploading them to this forum, can be found here.

https://www.modeltrainforum.com/forumdisplay.php?f=8


----------



## annmarie (Apr 18, 2019)

Aloha again. Thanks for the info, I am trying for next week to take pictures of all these things. I'll try uploading afterwards. Good luck on your move when it happens.


----------



## Trucker Sam (Jun 9, 2019)

MacDaddy55 said:


> Gotta say there's something about an "N" scale train under a 10Ft. Christmas Tree...:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh: But really after watching Godzilla..."N" scale really works!:thumbsup:


You must not have cats or kittens in the house...


----------

